# Has anyone here used hip protectors?



## Raven (May 13, 2015)

I have arthritis in my left hip and when I sleep on that side my hip aches
enough to wake me up.
I am wondering if the soft sponge hip protectors would help and keep my
hip from aching at night.
During the day it does not bother me.

If anyone has used them or has information on whether they would be helpful
I would appreciate knowing about them.
I have priced them at the drug stores and they are quite expensive so I would not
want to spend the money if they would not help.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

If they do, I would like to know too.... my poor hubby needs hip pain relief at night..


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

The solution to your problem is to take a 1" think piece of foam that covers your entire mattress, lay down on your bed on the foam and mark where your hip pointer contacts with the foam then cut a strip out of the of the foam the coincides with wear your hip will be, make your bed with the foam in place. Now when you go to bed your hip will fit in the cavity in the foam and this should reduce the pressure and pain on your hip.


----------



## Raven (May 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> If they do, I would like to know too.... my poor hubby needs hip pain relief at night..



QS, I take two Gucosamine Chrondroitin capsules everyday  as recommended by my family doctor
and they help during the day.  I wish they would help at night.


----------



## Raven (May 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> The solution to your problem is to take a 1" think piece of foam that covers your entire mattress, lay down on your bed on the foam and mark where your hip pointer contacts with the foam then cut a strip out of the of the foam the coincides with wear your hip will be, make your bed with the foam in place. Now when you go to bed your hip will fit in the cavity in the foam and this should reduce the pressure and pain on your hip.



Thanks Josiah.  It's worth a try but I turn over several times a night, especially if I have a poor night
and can't sleep very well.  I don't know if I could settle in the right spot every time I move.
My doctor thinks I am fortunate not to have arthritis in other joints and I guess I should count myself
lucky so far.


----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2015)

Raven, you might try this for leg support. I have used them for hip pain and it seemed to help a little. They are also for back pain.


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

Re my foam pad on the mattress idea, the hole in the foam would be quite wide so it would be under your hip however you rolled.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 13, 2015)

Raven, do you, by any chance, have one of those memory foam mattresses?

(I'm not recommending them, btw, just asking.)


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2015)

NOTHING helped my hips.  They deteriorated and I had them replaced.  The new hips are wonderful, pain free and they work great!


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2015)

( Raven, you might try this for leg support. I have used them for hip  pain and it seemed to help a little. They are also for back pain.                 )

​ 






 Attached Images                     



I have not tried it pappy but it may help, thanks.


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Raven, do you, by any chance, have one of those memory foam mattresses?
> 
> (I'm not recommending them, btw, just asking.)





Yes Nancy I do have a memory foam mattress.  Do you think I would do better with
a different type of mattress?


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> NOTHING helped my hips.  They deteriorated and I had them replaced.  The new hips are wonderful, pain free and they work great!




Butterfly  I know friends who have had replacements and got along fine.

I hope my hip does not deteriorate to that state but one never knows.  So far I am having discomfort
at night but do okay during the day.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

My poor hubby is headed for a hip replacement in the not to distant future.  He has been having a horrible time of it..


----------



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

I know three people who have had hip replacements and they're all very happy with it.  On the other hand, it's not quite unanimous on the knee replacements, but hip replacements, yes.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 14, 2015)

Raven said:


> Yes Nancy I do have a memory foam mattress.  Do you think I would do better with
> a different type of mattress?



Here's a theory...

Two things that aggravate arthritis are the angle of the joint, and keeping the joint in the same position for a long time without moving it. 

Since your hips and shoulders are the heaviest parts of  your body, when you sleep on your side on memory foam mattress, you can sometimes get what's called a hammock effect.  So your head and feet are higher than your hips and shoulders.  This causes your bottom leg to slant upward at an odd angle from your hip joint.  

With a firm mattress the problem is reversed and occurs with your upper leg.  It slopes downward from the hip joint  That's why some folks sleep with a pillow between their legs to avoid hip pain.  The pillow forces the leg to go straight out from the hip, rather than sloped down. 

Also memory foam keeps you from easily moving at night, so you end up in the same position longer. 

I had a memory foam mattress and hated it. Maybe a good compromise would be a firm mattress with a pillow top.

Just a possibility.  I'm no expert.


----------



## Raven (May 14, 2015)

Nancy, thanks for the information.  I do sleep with a soft pillow between my knees, have for years
and that helps me a lot.
I also have a sheet of foam over the mattress.  The mattress is only a couple of years old but next time
I will check out a firm mattress with a pillow top.  With the different types to choose from it is hard to
know which is best for each individual person.


----------

